# Amule configuration pas à pas?



## sonor (18 Août 2006)

Bonjour tous le monde et enchant&#233; d'avance de faire votre connaissance 

Voil&#224; mon bl&#232;me:
- Je viens de d'installer Amule 2.1.3 pour mon G4 avec Tiger 10.4.7 et je n'arrive vraiment pas &#224; le configurer malgr&#233; les heures pass&#233;es sur les diff&#233;rents forum qui parlent du sujet 

Aurais-t-il parmis vous une bonne &#226;me qui pourrais m'aider &#224; configurer mon partage r&#233;seau ainsi que le soft Amule? Ce serait formidable 

En fait l'installation a fonctionn&#233;e mais dans Amule, les 2 fl&#232;ches (Emission/R&#233;ception) sont rouges et l'Etat de ma connexion (globe) j'ai une fl&#232;che jaune et une rouge!
Je sais, je tourne en LowID et non pas en HighID mais je n'arrive vraiment pas &#224; obtenir mes fl&#232;ches vertes... Grrrrr....:hein:

J'ai &#233;galement inscrit: TCP 4662 et UDP 4672 est-ce exact?

Merci 1000000 fois d'avance de vos r&#233;ponse et en attendant je vous envoie mes meilleures salutations... 

sOnOr

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGe. Deux remarques pour ton premier message : lorsque tu "pompe" des logiciels; tu es gentil de ne pas venir en parler ici (aMule, ce n'est pas grave, mais d'autres ...), et pour les logiciels internet, c'est dans le forum internet qu'il faut poster.


----------



## sonor (18 Août 2006)

Okay désolé pour la mauvaise rubrique forum 

Et bien sûr quand je parle de pomper du logiciel je parle de logiciels mis à disposition gratuitement 

Merci tout de même d'avoir corrigé le tir.

Au fait toujours personnes pour me venir en aide?!?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## sonor (21 Août 2006)

Ok je vois le genre  

D'abord on se fait taper sur les doigts comme en mat&#233;rnelle et ensuite personne ne r&#233;pond &#224; mes messages..... 

Pas tr&#232;s cool ce forum Mac il en existe de bien plus sympathique!!!

D'ailleurs jy'vais de ce pas 

A bon entendeur SALUT!


*Oula... Bon d&#233;but. Bravo.*


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2006)

C'est peut-&#234;tre que personne n'a de solution ? 

_Pas tr&#232;s cool ce forum Mac il en existe de bien plus sympathique!!!
_

Tu viens de gagner une pastille


----------



## kisco (21 Août 2006)

sonor a dit:
			
		

> A bon entendeur SALUT!


salut!


----------



## velolito (31 Août 2006)

sonor a dit:
			
		

> Ok je vois le genre
> 
> D'abord on se fait taper sur les doigts comme en matérnelle et ensuite personne ne répond à mes messages.....
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

J'ai fait le m&#234;me constat.
Les r&#233;ponses sont peu fiables par des personnes qui ne connaissent pas le sujet.

Salutations


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas la réponse à la question posée.

Voila je n'aurais pas posté cela aurait donné le même résultat alors à quoi bon raler si personne ne post c'est que l'on ne connait pas la réponse


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens de gagner une pastille


Une 2ème.. bien rouge.. c'est bon pour la gorge   Et une aussi pour velolito 

Pour répondre un peu a la question: aMule c'est du caca et c'est vraiment lourdingue.
Il existe plein autres logiciels de P2P bien plus performants. A toi de les trouver sur d'autres forums bien plus sympathiques


----------



## whereismymind (31 Août 2006)

J'aurais bien la réponse mais pas très envie de la donner


----------



## misanthrope (1 Septembre 2006)

Un Low ID est généralement provoqué par un mauvais paramétrage du firewall. Il faut vérifier que les ports utilisés par Emule sont bien ouverts. Et il est préférable de modifier ceux mis par défaut dans les préférences de la Mule (passer en 4661 en TCP par ex).
Pour pouvoir t'aider plus, il faudrait connaître quel modem/routeur tu utilises et si tu as un firewall (en plus du routeur).


----------



## trevise (1 Septembre 2006)

On ne peut pas mieux r&#233;pondre que notre ami Misanthrope. Le lowID est souvent provoqu&#233; soit par le firewall, soit par le routeur.

Dans le premier cas, tu vas dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me, partage, pare-feu (de m&#233;moire c'est &#231;a) et tu ajoute les ports 4661 et 4662 dans la liste des ports ouverts (tu peux aussi changer ces ports dans amule comme le sugg&#232;re Misanthrope).

Dans le second, il faut rediriger les ports sur le routeur, mais pour &#231;a faut savoir quel routeur tu as.

Sinon, ce n'est pas une bonne id&#233;e de s'enerver contre les forumeurs, qui ne sont pas  des d&#233;panneurs techniques professionnels mais des gens sympas pr&#234;t &#224; donner un coup de main :
1 - quand ils le peuvent
2 - quand ils ont le temps

Enfin, bien sur, je ne donne ces conseils que pour te permettre d'effectuer des t&#233;l&#233;chargements l&#233;gaux, comme ceux que l'on trouve ici :
http://www.ratiatum.com/tel.php


----------



## trevise (1 Septembre 2006)

velolito a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai fait le même constat.
> Les réponses sont peu fiables par des personnes qui ne connaissent pas le sujet.
> ...



on se demande vraiment alors pourquoi tu traines sur Macgé. A voir tes messages, il semble que tu as eu un problème auquel les forumeurs ont répondus (notamment Pascalformac). Tu n'as d'ailleurs pas par la suite pris la peine de nous indiquer si les solutions proposées marchaient, ce qui aurait interessé les autres forumeurs. Bref, c'est un peu "tout pour ma gueule".
Tu donnes l'impression de croire que tu as affaire à une hotline qui te dois un resultat garanti, ce qui n'est pas le cas. Mais je peux bien sur me tromper


----------



## zulmee (6 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour
Moi j'ai le même probleme que Sonor.
Je suis toujours en LowID sur aMule.
J'ai changer les ports mais rien n'y fait.
Il dit que je suis derriere un pare-feu.
Comment faire pour passer en HighID ?
Si ça compte de le savoir ( pour ceux qui peuvent m'aider ) j'utilise un modem livebox.
Merci par avance


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

zulmee a dit:


> Il dit que je suis derriere un pare-feu.
> Comment faire pour passer en HighID ?
> Si ça compte de le savoir ( pour ceux qui peuvent m'aider ) j'utilise un modem livebox.
> Merci par avance



Est-ce que tu as bien ouvert tes ports TCP et UDP sur ta LB ?


----------



## zulmee (6 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as bien ouvert tes ports TCP et UDP sur ta LB ?


Je ne pense pas car je ne sais m&#234;me pas comment faire.
A moins qu'ils soient ouverts par defaut.
Je suis aller voir dans les parametres de configuration de la LiveBox mais j'ai pas trouver.
Qu'elle serait la marche a suivre?


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

Je ne sais plus quel sont les ports qu'utilise amule (4661 pour tcp et 4662 pour udp sous r&#233;serve) de toute mani&#232;re tu dois les avoir dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de l'application, r&#233;gl&#233;s par d&#233;faut.

Apr&#232;s il faut que tu ailles sur la page de config de ta LB puis Serveurs LAN et la tu cr&#233;es une config pour le port TCP et une pour le port UDP tu sauvegardes et normalement tu auras un HighID.

Bien entendu ce n'est que pour un usage d'&#233;change de fichiers l&#233;gaux, entendons nous bien...


----------



## flashgordontonic (6 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas très sympa tout ça, certes il existe des forums mais bon ... je ne vais pas polluer ce forum !

j'ai passé deux mois a batailler sans succès contre les routeurs de Free et a trouver des solutions. Hormis le pb que ça marche trop bien ... et trop fort sous amule au point de faire péter mon système ... que les mecs qui ont des soucis m'envoient un MP (je pense avoir paramétré ça...) (s'ils sont chez Free, no chance dude ... même le port Msn est flingué parfois et le 80 n'est pas accepté) et les autres opérateurs alternatifs (ceux qui marchent une fois sur deux) vont suivre le même chemin vu ce que Orange engrange comme clients ces temps ci ...

Je crois que certaines personnes n'ont pas bien pigé l'autre utilisation du P2P, bien paramétré, avec des balises qui font qu'on trouve son contact à l'autre bout de la terre et qu'on peut télécharger un fichier à 200 ko/s mini, (si l'envoyeur possède 2 à 3 machines qui balancent le même fichier) en se permettant des ruptures et coupures qu'on a pas le droit de faire même avec firefox (le click sur reprendre est très aléatoire) ensuite, un ftp tourne à 64 ko/s max pour moi ... vu la différence mon choix est fait.

je travaille dans l'imprimerie d'emballage ou on s'envoie des fichiers en art pro qui pensent un ANE mort ... vous croyez que je vais perdre mon temps alors que 2 heures sont nécessaire pour avoir le fichier au lieu de 7 ou 8 avec un risque de rupture ???

je vous donnerai bien le nom du fichier balise qui fait que tout le monde nous trouve rapido, mais ce serait nous déservir, mais restons intuitifs !

SVP, tirez pas sur le P2P à bout portant, sachez l'utiliser à des fins louables (t'as pas un magnétoscope chez toi? et t'as jamais prété une cassette, jeune déliquant ?), et pour paramétrer, NDD, c'est la base ... basique !!!


----------



## misanthrope (6 Septembre 2006)

zulmee a dit:


> Je ne pense pas car je ne sais même pas comment faire.
> A moins qu'ils soient ouverts par defaut.
> Je suis aller voir dans les parametres de configuration de la LiveBox mais j'ai pas trouver.
> Qu'elle serait la marche a suivre?



http://www.emule-inside.net/emule/routeurs/wanadoo_livebox.htm#sagem

Si tu as une inventel, c'est un peu plus haut dans la page.


----------



## zulmee (7 Septembre 2006)

Un grand MERCI pour votre aide, en particulier à Rubren et Misanthrope.
Pour le moment tout fonctionne bien. 
Je suis en HigtID et j'ai appris 2/3 trucs qui me seront fort utiles pour la suite.


----------



## newjack (8 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Je ne sais plus quel sont les ports qu'utilise amule (4661 pour tcp et 4662 pour udp sous réserve) de toute manière tu dois les avoir dans les préférences de l'application, réglés par défaut.
> 
> Après il faut que tu ailles sur la page de config de ta LB puis Serveurs LAN et la tu crées une config pour le port TCP et une pour le port UDP tu sauvegardes et normalement tu auras un HighID.
> 
> Bien entendu ce n'est que pour un usage d'échange de fichiers légaux, entendons nous bien...



Une idée pour configurer une borne Airport Express ?


----------



## SupaPictave (8 Septembre 2006)

newjack a dit:


> Une id&#233;e pour configurer une borne Airport Express ?



Avec une Airport Express, l'id&#233;al c'est d'avoir une IP fixe, et ensuite il faut diriger vers les bons ports en entrant la bonne IP. C'est assez simple, voila 2 liens qui devraient t'&#233;clairer : 

http://www.blueskyis.com/bittorrent/airportforwarding.php
(ca traite de Bittorrent, mais la proc&#233;dure est la m&#234;me, il faut juste entrer les ports d'aMule, mais si tu suis pas &#224; pas le tuto, &#231;a devrait rouler)

http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Apple/AirPortExtreame/eMule.htm

Si apr&#232;s avoir ouvert les ports dans le firewall de Mac OS et dans l'Airport Express &#231;a coince toujours, c'est que &#231;a coince en amont dans la chaine du r&#233;seau.

Tu as quoi comme modem/routeur avant l'Airport? Si celui-ci a aussi un firewall, il faut aussi y ouvrir les ports, mais pas en indiquant l'IP de ton ordi (l'IP fixe configur&#233;e comme plus haut, 10.0.1.201 par exemple), *mais bien l'IP de base de l'Airport Express* (10.0.1.1).

Comme &#231;a le chemin est totalement ouvert, de la prise t&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; ton ordi. Le modem re&#231;oit les info, les redirige sur les bons ports en direction de l'Airport Express, puis l'Airport redirige sur les bons ports en direction de l'ordi qui lui m&#234;me a son firewall ouvert sur les bons ports.
C'est un peu chaud parce que &#231;a fait quand m&#234;me 3 firewall &#224; configurer, mais &#231;a fonctionne.

Perso j'ai un peu gal&#233;r&#233;, car j'ouvrais tous les ports sous Mac OS et dans l'Airport Express, mais j'avais compl&#232;tement zapp&#233; le firewall de mon modem Alcatel Speedtouch 510 Ethernet. En fit je savais m&#234;me pas qu'il avait un firewall 
Puis ensuite j'ai mis un peu de temps &#224; percuter que dans son firewall il fallait rediriger les info vers l'IP de l'AE, et non celle de l'ordi. A posteriori &#231;a parait &#233;vident, mais bon


----------



## newjack (9 Septembre 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:


> Comme &#231;a le chemin est totalement ouvert, de la prise t&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; ton ordi. Le modem re&#231;oit les info, les redirige sur les bons ports en direction de l'Airport Express, puis l'Airport redirige sur les bons ports en direction de l'ordi qui lui m&#234;me a son firewall ouvert sur les bons ports.



Wow tu bosse &#224; la DDE  
Avant la borne j'ai une freebox. Je viens de suivre tes pr&#233;cieux conseils et tout baigne !
eMule ne me pr&#233;cise pas si je suis en high, mais il ne me dit plus que je suis en low.
Merci &#224; toi 

Edit : je suis bien dor&#233;navant en HighID ^^


----------



## flotow (9 Septembre 2006)

Faire attention au double FireWall MacOS+Routeur :modo:
Sinon, Azureus


----------



## misanthrope (9 Septembre 2006)

Ca serait bien qu'ils arrêtent de nous coller des firewall partout...


----------



## SupaPictave (9 Septembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Faire attention au double FireWall MacOS+Routeur :modo:



Chez moi c'est même Mac OS + Airport Express + modem/routeur 



misanthrope a dit:


> Ca serait bien qu'ils arrêtent de nous coller des firewall partout...



Sûr, au moins on peut désactiver le firewall de OSX, ça en fait un de moins.


----------



## introid (21 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, 
je viens de regarder ce topic afin de configurer ma LB Inventel pour que Amule fonctionne, mais au moment de la configuration des port dans la LB, je dois taper l'adresse IP du serveur, mais dans l'aide a l'adresse suivante: http://www.emule-inside.net/emule/routeurs/inventel_dwb200.htm

il est indique que l'adresse est automatique mais cela ne fonctionne pas, je suis oblige de taper quelque chose, pourriez-vous svp m'aider?

Merci


----------



## zulmee (22 Octobre 2006)

vas voir ici
http://www.emule-inside.net/emule/routeurs/wanadoo_livebox.htm#inventel


----------



## introid (22 Octobre 2006)

Le lien que tu m'as donne represente la meme chose que j'ai utilise...


----------



## zulmee (23 Octobre 2006)

Dans Amule tu as la liste des serveurs et a cote de chacun un IP 
taper celle de celui sur lequel tu vas te connecter


----------



## zulmee (23 Octobre 2006)

je suis pas certaine que ca marche 
mais je vois pas trop quelle adresse IP tu peux enter sinon


----------



## introid (23 Octobre 2006)

Apparemment cela serait l'adresse de notre machine qu'il faudrait mettre, soit l'adresse apparemment quand on ajoute les ports, mais malgre tout, ca marche pas


----------



## trevise (28 Octobre 2006)

Normalement c'est l'adresse IP de ton mac, et il vaut mieux qu'elle soit fixe. Je ne sais pas trop comment fonctionne la LB, mais en plus de router les ports, il faut peut-être aussi autoriser ces ports dans le firewall. Dans ce cas, pour que ça marche, il faut :
- router les ports vers le mac
- autoriser les ports sur la LB (firewall)
- autoriser les ports sur le mac (firewall)

ça paraitrait logique.


----------



## introid (28 Octobre 2006)

Salut, 

c'est pourtant ce que j'ai fait, l'autorisation des ports dans la Livebox, les ports pour le mac.

Que veux-tu dire par "router les ports vers le mac"?

Merci


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Octobre 2006)

Introid038 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> c'est pourtant ce que j'ai fait, l'autorisation des ports dans la Livebox, les ports pour le mac.
> 
> ...




Ca veut dire que le port que tu as ouvert doit etre dirigé vers ton mac, donc il faut mettre en ip 192.168.1.XX avec XX l'adresse ip de ton mac sur la livebox.


----------



## introid (28 Octobre 2006)

OK, j'avais pas compris, je l'ai fait dans la livebox, faut-il le faire ailleur aussi?


----------



## trevise (3 Novembre 2006)

Non, seulement sur le routeur pour lui dire que ces ports sont ouverts pour ton Mac. Pense bien à configurer les firewall (celui de la LB et celui du Mac).


----------



## kramp (10 Novembre 2006)

Introid038 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je viens de regarder ce topic afin de configurer ma LB Inventel pour que Amule fonctionne, mais au moment de la configuration des port dans la LB, je dois taper l'adresse IP du serveur, mais dans l'aide a l'adresse suivante: http://www.emule-inside.net/emule/routeurs/inventel_dwb200.htm
> 
> il est indique que l'adresse est automatique mais cela ne fonctionne pas, je suis oblige de taper quelque chose, pourriez-vous svp m'aider?
> ...



L'adresse IP que tu dois rentrer est tout simplement elle qui est indiquée juste au dessus sous l'appellation : "Adresse IP de votre ordinateur"


----------



## introid (11 Novembre 2006)

C'est bien ce que j'ai fait mais cela ne marche pas, je ne sais pas pourquoi...


----------



## kramp (11 Novembre 2006)

envois une photo d'écran de ta page de config de ta livebox


----------



## tib51 (12 Novembre 2006)

Je me permets de m'imiscer dans votre conversation car j'essaye aussi, mais je commence &#224; croire que c'est impossible....
Tout d'abord, l'adresse IP de l'ordinateur, je veux bien la mettre, mais elle change r&#233;guli&#232;rement! Alors &#231;a veut dire qu'&#224; chaque fois qu'elle change, il faudra changer dans la configuration de la livebox pour rester en high ID? J'entend parler d'IP fixe mais je ne sais pas comment faire, et il semble que certains arrivent &#224; tout faire fonctionner sans &#234;tre en IP fixe.

De plus, quand je rentre le premier port (TCP) il s'affiche bien, mais quand je rentre le second (UDP), une fois termin&#233;, je reviens &#224; la page "routeur" et l&#224;, il ne m'affiche que le port que je viens de rajouter, il ne m'affiche plus le premier... Pourquoi? En gros, dans les captures d'&#233;cran que l'on voit, ils ont plusieurs lignes, moi, il est impossible d'en avoir plus d'une: la derni&#232;re que j'ai entr&#233;e.


----------



## rubren (12 Novembre 2006)

Juste un retour sur la config pour ceux qui se connectent via une box. Il n'est pas forc&#233;ment n&#233;cessaire d'&#234;tre en IP fixe pour pouvoir &#234;tre en HighID. Il y a trois choses bien distinctes &#224; configurer : aMule, Partage/Coupe-feu et R&#233;seau MacOsX et LB.

- Sur aMule les ports tcp et udp on &#233;vite de laisser les valeurs par d&#233;faut &#224; condition de ne pas utiliser des ports d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;serv&#233;s &#224; d'autres services. on peut donc prendre en exemple TCP standart client : 16000 et UDP &#233;tendu client 16004 le port UDP for extended server requests est calcul&#233; automatiquement &#224; partir du port TCP soit dans mon exemple 16003.

- Dans le Partage/Coupe feu on cr&#233;e un nouveau service ex. : amule sur lequel le port TCP sera 16000 et l'UDP 16003, 16004 .

- Dans R&#233;seau-TCP/IP connection iPv4 via DHCP puis basta. Il n'est pas obligatoire d'avoir une ip fixe.

- La LB une fois sur l'interface, Serveurs LAN ou l'on rentre deux configs que l'on nomme comme l'on veut dans le notre cas aMule pour plus de clart&#233;. Un protocole TCP de 16000 &#224; 16000, et un protocole UDP de 16003 &#224; 16004.
On n'oublie pas de sauvegarder puis de rebooter la Box, et l&#224; en lan&#231;ant la mule tu dois passer en HighID sur ED2K et Kadmelia, kadmelia prenant desfois 2 &#224; 3 minutes pour s'activer normalement.

Si ce n'est pas le cas c'est que ton LowID est peut-&#234;tre d&#251;e &#224; ton utilisation de la mule, car il ne faut pas oublier que des points sont retir&#233;s lors des connections aux serveurs, lors de la suppression de fichiers etc...etc... et que les LowId peuvent aussi venir de cet &#233;tat de fait.


----------



## tib51 (13 Novembre 2006)

@rubren:
Merci pour ta d&#233;marche de tout synth&#233;tiser.
Par contre, tu n'expliques pas comment, dans la configuration de la livebox, on cr&#233;e les 2 config:
Pour le protocole tcp, on met le m&#234;me port dans la partie port externe et port interne (16000 dans ton cas)?
Pour le protocole udp, on met 16003 dans port interne et 16004 dans port externe?
Dans adresse ip de l'ordinateur, on met celle qui est tout en haut et qui commence par 192.168.1. ?

De plus, tu ne dis pas non plus comment cr&#233;er une deuxi&#232;me config. Dans mon cas, il est impossible d'en avoir 2 en m&#234;me temps. Quand j'en cr&#233;e une deuxi&#232;me, il ne m'affiche plus la premi&#232;re.
Pourtant il ne me semble pas que je me gourre: une fois la config tcp cr&#233;&#233;e, elle apparait bien dans le tableau. si je fais "ajouter" et que je cr&#233;e ma config udp, et que je clique sur "soumettre", le tableau ne m'affichera que ma config udp et plus la premi&#232;re tcp..... C'est assez enervant d'ailleurs....


----------



## rubren (14 Novembre 2006)

re...  un peu tard c'est vrai mais j'ai pas mal de taf et pas trop le temps de venir sur macgé en ce moment.

Bon dans la LB (Sagem) pour l'inventel cela doit être très similaire je pense. Attention toutefois à la compatibilité avec Safari mieux vaut passer sous Firefox.

- Serveurs LAN il faut cliquer sur Ajouter et là créer pour suivre mon exemple on arrive à cela une fois les paramètres entrés :







A noter que l'adresse IP locale doit se mettre automatiquement et qu'on la retrouve dans le menu configuration avancée/statistiques DHCP, avec l'IP fournie le début et fin de bail. Si un seul ordi est connecté à la LB lors de la fin du bail la même IP sera à nouveau reconduite (d'où dans notre cas l'inutilité d'avoir une IP fixe). Attention ce n'est pas la même chose dans le cas ou la LB distribue à plusieurs ordinateurs.


- On recommence avec cette fois le port UDP et on obtient :






- Reste à sauvegarder puis à rebooter la LB.


----------



## Loubar (23 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour a tous
Voila comme plusieurs personnes avant moi j'ai un problème pour configurer amule que j'ai installé sur mon macbook. En fait j'ai une connexion free avec le tout dernier modem (j'ai la connexion depuis 3 mois environ) connecté via ethernet
Or je pense que c'est un problème d'ouverture des ports de la freebox mais comment faire????
j'ai déjà essayé de me réferer aux messages précédents mais sans succés malhereusement..
Le souci en ce qui me concerne c'est je suis une brèle incommensurable en informatique, et j'ai beau avoir écumé ce forum durant de longues heures, la plupart des indications  restent pour écritent en chinois....:-(
Donc si par hasard qqun saurait m'aider je lui en serait très reconnaissant!

A bientot!

PS: en plus je télécharge jamais de films et j'achète des cd...c juste que c'est frustrant d'avoir une connexion si haut débit et pas en profiter un minimum....


----------



## Ax6 (23 Décembre 2006)

Loubar a dit:


> PS: en plus je t&#233;l&#233;charge jamais de films et j'ach&#232;te des cd...c juste que c'est frustrant d'avoir une connexion si haut d&#233;bit et pas en profiter un minimum....



En faisant tourner amule, ton d&#233;bit va pas augmenter au contraire ta navigation va ralentir... donc je vois pas en quoi tu ne profites pas de ton "si haut d&#233;bit" ?

En plus la plupart des t&#233;l&#233;chargements sur ce genre de logiciel est ill&#233;gal... et &#224; mon avis, vu comment tu veux "profiter" de ton haut d&#233;bit, c'est pas pour t&#233;l&#233;charger des images libres de droits, ni freeware... vu qu'on peut trouver tous les trucs l&#233;gaux et gratuit en t&#233;l&#233;chargement ftp sur des sites genre O1net ou clubic...


Alors vais-je t'aider ? 



j'ai pas trop envi de soutenir des actions de ce genre, donc je ne te donnerai pas le site exact qui explique a fond comment faire. Mais dans le doute ou tu es un gentil gar&#231;on qui veut juste t&#233;l&#233;charger l&#233;galement sur des r&#233;seaux P2P, je te file un lien pour te mettre sur la voie :sleep:

http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=freebox+ouverture+de+port&btnG=Recherche+Google&meta=&gbv=2

Maintenant t&#233;l&#233;charger des oeuvres sans en payer les droits, c'est ill&#233;gal. Et tu encours de lourdes peines ...

http://www.cyberjeune.org/ddj/44_telechargement.html
http://securite.club-internet.fr/comprendre.phtml?pg=26&lcl=2&cls=1


----------



## Loubar (23 Décembre 2006)

Maintenant télécharger des oeuvres sans en payer les droits, c'est illégal. Et tu encours de lourdes peines ...

merci trop gentil a toi Ax6 mis a part la leçon de morale...je pense que si tu savais combien de thunes je claque en concerts tous les mois tu serais SUR que je suis un gentil garçon, et que j'ai tout sauf envie de "tuer la création musicale"...
bref c'est un débat sans fin

Merci beaucoup en tout cas pour l'info!


----------



## dynozor (24 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous !
Une petite question subsidiaire...
Est il possible de paramétrer 2 machines en reseau local derrière une freebox en utilisant aMule sur les deux ?
Je pensait partager par exemple la plage de ports sur l'une et l'autre ...
Quelqu'un à t'il essayé ?


----------



## IAN13 (5 Février 2007)

pour ma part j'aimerai que qqun me precise la maniere de parametre ma LB avec une adresse IP qui change à chaque fois. J'arrive à parametrer mon pare feu, ma LV et amule et j'ai du high ID mais lorsque j'arrete et je redemarre ma machine, mon IP change et je passe en lowid...il faut que je re parametre ma LB avec la nouvelle adresse IP pour recuperer mon High id jusqu'au prochain redemarrage.....
merci d'avance pour vos lumieres


----------



## dynozor (5 Février 2007)

IAN13 a dit:


> j'aimerai que qqun me precise la maniere de parametre ma LB avec une adresse IP qui change à chaque fois.



En fait, tu ne prends pas le problème par le bon coté...
Il faut justement que tu paramètre ta livebox en adresse IP FIXE.
Il s'agit de choisir une connexion "via DHCP fixe avec une adresse manuelle" et non "via DHCP". Et ces paramétrage ne sont pas à appliquer dans la LB mais dans les Macs (préférences Réseau TCP/IP) qui y sont connectés.
Par contre une fois que tu as choisi une adresse IP sur chaque machine, il faut t'assurer d'ouvrir tous les ports necessaires à tes applications (aMule ou autres...) dans les préférences de la LB et dans celles de ton firewall (préférences partage du mac).
J'espère avoir répondu à ta question, bon courage, tu n'es pas loin de la solution !


----------



## IAN13 (6 Février 2007)

merci bcp Monsieur  je fais le test dès que possible.


----------



## trevise (8 Février 2007)

dynozor a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> Une petite question subsidiaire...
> Est il possible de paramétrer 2 machines en reseau local derrière une freebox en utilisant aMule sur les deux ?
> Je pensait partager par exemple la plage de ports sur l'une et l'autre ...
> Quelqu'un à t'il essayé ?



A priori, ça doit être possible, il suffit de configurer des ports différents pour l'amule du 1er mac et l'amule du second, et d'ouvrir sur la freebox les bons ports vers les bons mac.

En revanche, je ne sais pas si on peut ouvrir les mêmes ports vers deux macs différents, faut essayer. Dans le pire des cas, il reste la solution décrite juste au dessus.


----------



## TcheLovieK (11 Février 2007)

Bonsoir m'sieurs-dames,

Eh bien pas de surprises, j'ai le même souci que tout le monde (gngn Low ID alors que moi vouloir High ID), et croyez-moi, j'ai passé des heures à écumer tous les forums possibles et imaginables sur le sujet...
Seulement je n'y comprends rien, notamment parce que personne n'utilise le même modem que moi, apparemment : Imac G5, Mac OS 10.4 , clubinternet.box en airport...


J'ai bien essayé d'adapter les explications des très aimables renseignateurs 
 à mon modem club internet, mais je ne comprends pas où on procède à sa configuration...

Je sais que je suis idiot et néophyte, mais tout de même !

Enfin, si vous avez le temps ET l'amabilité de me filer des tuyaux, ce serait super.

Merci, bonne soirée à tous.
TLK


----------



## dynozor (12 Février 2007)

Salut cher Humain ! 

Normalement, pour param&#233;trer ton routeur, les explications sont donn&#233;es dans la notice fournie avec le materiel.
Si en revanche ton routeur est le mat&#233;riel fourni par ton provider (clubinternet), alors jetes un oeil au document d'installation, il renferme peut &#234;tre la reponse, ou alors autre possibilit&#233; : si le principe est le meme que chez free, tu dois param&#233;trer ton materiel &#224; travers ton compte via internet. Tu dois te logger sur le site de ClubInternet pour acc&#233;der au param&#233;trage du materiel qu'ils t'ont fourni (clubinternetbox).
Pour mon experience (au d&#233;but) je disposais d'un routeur D-Link 401, et comme beaucoup de routeurs achet&#233;s dans le commerce, il suffisait de taper 192.168.0.1 (adresse la plus usuelle pour les routeurs) dans un browser pour acc&#233;der aux parametres de la machine.

Bonne recherche cher Humain d&#233;sorient&#233;


----------



## TcheLovieK (12 Février 2007)

merci beaucoup, mais je n'y arrive toujours pas !
aucune information relative au routeur dans la notice, et si effectivement il en parlent sur le site de club internet, dans ce que je crois &#234;tre les param&#232;tres du routeur, ils ne proposent pas d'ouvrir certains ports, ou alors je suis vraiment naze  (ce qui est fort probable)

par contre ils parlent de "routage statique", mais proposent de rentrer des informations qui rel&#232;vent du chinois pour moi : "adresse r&#233;seau de destination", "masque de sous-r&#233;seau", "interface WAN"...

je suis connect&#233; en wi-fi, &#231;a peut venir de &#231;a ?

argh ! :hein:


----------



## TcheLovieK (12 Février 2007)

waaaah !!! j'ai enfin réussi !


pour ceux que ça peut aider, je me suis servi du site très bien fait : http://www.emule-inside.net/

par contre, c'est fait pour PC, donc il faut adapter un peu tout ça en langue "mac-ienne" mais ça fonctionne !

ave maria

et merci à dynozor pour le coup de main


----------



## onslaught (21 Février 2007)

hello all,

dynozor, TcheLoviek vous avez l'air de vous y connaître, ayuda me, aidez moi   

J'ai grand besoin de votre aide.

Je ne résoue pas ce souci de dhcp.

Je vais dans préférence systeme/ reseau/ethernet/nouvelle config/ 
nom : de config :  amule
afficher : ethernet
Sous la rubrique TCPIP
Adresse IP : 192.168.1.1
Sous réseau : 255.255.255.
Routeur : rien
DNS : rien
domaine de recherche : rien
IPV6 : rien 

appliquer
mais cela ne fonctionne pas. 

Comment obtient-on l'afresse IP? j'ai pris celle de mon fournisseur d'acces.

Merci pour votre compréhension.


----------



## Ax6 (21 Février 2007)

onslaught a dit:


> hello all,
> 
> dynozor, TcheLoviek vous avez l'air de vous y conna&#238;tre, ayuda me, aidez moi
> 
> ...




Soit j'ai pas compris l'histoire, soit tu es a c&#244;t&#233; de la plaque ( je dis &#231;a gentillement )
A ce que je vois sur ta manip', tu as cr&#233;&#233; une connexion ethernet entre ton modem et ton mac et tu l'as appel&#233; amule (en plus tu as oubli&#233; le 0 &#224; 255.255.255.0) et remets 192.168.1.1 &#224; DNS pour que ce soit ton modem qui s'occupe des DNS 

(en tout cas c'est ce que je comprends....)

Ceci n'a presque rien a voir avec amule, en fait c'est la configuration de ta connexion en gros.

De plus tu dis avoir pris l'ip de ton fournisseur, mais en fait c'est l'adresse ip de ton modem qui fait la liaison avec ton fournisseur.


Bon reprennons &#224; z&#233;ro :
Tu as un soucis de Low id sur amule (temps de t&#233;l&#233;chargement tr&#232;s long ou aucun t&#233;l&#233;chargement) et je rappelle qu'il n'est l&#233;gal de t&#233;l&#233;charger que les fichiers libre de droit (ou d&#233;mo) 

Tu as quel FAI ? (N9UF, Clubi, Orange, Free...) 

Pour acc&#233;der aux param&#233;trages de ton modem,  lance ton navigateur et tapes  192.168.1.1 (l'adresse de ton routeur) puis entr&#233;e. l&#224; il va te demander un login et un mot de passe. g&#233;n&#233;ralement :
Login = admin
mot de passe = admin 

D'ailleurs &#224; ce niveau l&#224;, avis &#224; tous les gens poss&#233;dant un routeur une nouvelle faille de s&#233;curit&#233; : changez vos mots de passe modem. 

http://www.referencement-internet-web.com/20070220-Drive-by-pharming-routeurs-phishing.php

Revenons &#224; nos moutons :

Ben en fait, tout se joue sur le modem que tu as maintenant car les menus changent en fonction de la marque.


----------



## Kay (4 Mars 2007)

Yo

Jsuis passé sur mac depuis quelques jours, et j'essaie de configurer aMule sans réel succès, c'était déja la chianlie sur PC.
J'ai lu pas mal de tutos, ainsi que les pages précédentes, et il ne me semble pas avoir trouvé solution à mon problème.
Alors voila, j'ai Mac OS X Tiger, aMule 2.1.3 et une Livebox Pro Inventel. J'ai suivi les instructions qu'on donné partout, à savoir:
-changer les ports reglés par défaut dans la mule (j'ai repris un exemple donné un peu plus haut: TCP=16000, UDP=16003-16004).
-ouvrir ces même ports dans la Livebox.
-j'ai également pris soin de vérifier dans Préférence système/Partage/Coupe-feu, que mon Firewall était desactivé.
Et donc au final, ed2k se connecte bien (flèche verte), mais pas kad, qui ne se connecte pas du tout (flèche rouge), le statut passe direct à "Déconnecté" (et non "Firewalled") dès le lancement de la mule et jsais vraiment pas pourquoi. Un petit coup de pouce serait le bienvenu.

Merci.


----------



## Kay (4 Mars 2007)

Yo

Jsuis passé sur mac depuis quelques jours, et j'essaie de configurer aMule sans réel succès, c'était déja la chianlie sur PC.
J'ai lu pas mal de tutos, ainsi que les pages précédentes, et il ne me semble pas avoir trouvé solution à mon problème.
Alors voila, j'ai Mac OS X Tiger, aMule 2.1.3 et une Livebox Pro Inventel. J'ai suivi les instructions qu'on a donné partout, à savoir:
-changer les ports reglés par défaut dans la mule (j'ai repris un exemple donné un peu plus haut: TCP=16000, UDP=16003-16004).
-ouvrir ces même ports dans la Livebox.
-j'ai également pris soin de vérifier dans Préférence système/Partage/Coupe-feu, que mon Firewall était desactivé.
Et donc au final, ed2k se connecte bien (flèche verte), mais pas kad, qui ne se connecte pas du tout (flèche rouge), le statut passe direct à "Déconnecté" (et non "Firewalled" comme j'ai pu le voir pour certains) dès le lancement de la mule et jsais vraiment pas pourquoi. Un petit coup de pouce serait le bienvenu.

Merci.


----------



## Kay (4 Mars 2007)

'scuzez le EDIT raté


----------



## Martin Martins (5 Août 2007)

Excusez moi *Rubren*, &#231;a peut sembler b&#234;te mais comment on arrive au sch&#233;ma que tu as fait ...la fen&#234;tre, les onglets quoi !


----------



## Ax6 (6 Août 2007)

Martin Martins a dit:


> Excusez moi *Rubren*, ça peut sembler bête mais comment on arrive au schéma que tu as fait ...la fenêtre, les onglets quoi !


 

Je ne connais pas ce modem, mais je suppose que pour arriver sur cette page (celle de Rubren), il faut lancer Firefox (ou safari, ou opéra ou tout autre Navigateur :rateau: ) et taper dans la barre d'adresse, l'ip correspondant au modem ( par exemple, pour moi, avec mon routeur 9 c'est 192.168.1.1) Mais si tu nous donne la réference de ton modem, on pourra certainement te dire ce qu'il faut taper dans la barre d'adresse.


----------



## durealex (7 Août 2007)

Kay a dit:


> Yo
> 
> Jsuis passé sur mac depuis quelques jours, et j'essaie de configurer aMule sans réel succès, c'était déja la chianlie sur PC.
> J'ai lu pas mal de tutos, ainsi que les pages précédentes, et il ne me semble pas avoir trouvé solution à mon problème.
> ...



Oki tu enlève ton CoupeFeu, ca sert à rien :rateau: 
Ensuite pour Amule prend en port tcp 7561 et udp 7564
Ensuite pour être sur que cela marche tu configure une zone démilitrisée.
Pour etre vraiment sur tu passe le Pare-Feu de ta livebox en minimum.
Puis vu que tu as de bon serveur edk, je vais juste te passer le lien pour avoir un bon fichier nodes.dat http://www.emule-inside.net/files/nodes.dat
Vérifie bien sur que tu est bien au moins 20 fichiers en partage, et que tu partage au moins à 28ko/s

Voila et comme cela toutes les 2 flêches devraient être verte, sauf que kad peut prendre desfois 5 minutes à ce connecter.

J'espere t'avoir aidé


----------



## Alowynn (16 Janvier 2008)

Tout d'abord...
Bien le bonjour à tous!!!!
Hé viiiii, une nouvelle!!!!
J'ai lu pas mal de chose sur le forum pour l'instant et je voudrais dire deux choses :

Y'a beaucoup de râleurs  et pas très reconnaissants qui plus est..
(mais j'ai commencé par le moins sympa de ce ce que je veux dire!!! :rateau
Et ensuite UN GRAND MERCI AUX FORUMEURS !!!!! 
MERCI MERCI MERCI!!!!

Car, et c'est tant pis pour les râleurs, perso j'ai trouvé des éléments de réponses concernant mon pb de LOW ID avec amule... et toc!!!   
Suffit juste de demander gentiment et de faire preuve d'un peu de patience!!!
A pluch'


----------



## Ax6 (17 Janvier 2008)

Alowynn a dit:


> Tout d'abord...
> Bien le bonjour à tous!!!!
> Hé viiiii, une nouvelle!!!!
> J'ai lu pas mal de chose sur le forum pour l'instant et je voudrais dire deux choses :
> ...



Ca c'est du déterrage de topic  Sinon de rien


----------



## Niuqer (11 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,
je sais, c'est 2 ans mais je ne sais où poster alors...
Mille merci pour vos conseils grâce à vous aMule tourne nickel en highID. N'en déplaise aux mauvais coucheurs, après de nombreux essais, j'ai réussi les divers réglages et tenais à vous en remercier. Pas d'adresse IP fixe derrière un routeur Linksys.
A bientôt


----------



## Valko (19 Mai 2010)

Hello ;

Moi je voudrais savoir comment configurer aMule via Internet Security Barrier X6 car j'obtiens un low id.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## italian13 (5 Décembre 2011)

Perso, j'ai une time capsule et bien sur je suis en low id
je comprend rien au tcp et udp
comment faire pour récuperer une hight id ?
merci d'avance


----------

